# help!



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

My 4" Yellow tang has a 1.5cm laceration on his right side and a huge bulge in the same spot on his left side. It is an open wound all the yellow flesh is gone on right side and muscle exposed! The skin is completely gone and it looks very painful and gross! What did this?

WHAT HAPPENED?

other livestock:

Blue tang (aggressive but put in same time as yellow tang since baby)
Two Ocellaris Clowns (small non aggresive)
Melnarus Wrasse (seems relatively calm during daylight)

Recent additions:

Blue eyed cardinal
Lyretail Anthia

I am really worried about him I don't think he can recover from this. 

What should my next steps be? How to go about finding the cause?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey Jacob, sorry to hear...

All tangs can seriously inflict damage with their tail spines. And yes they are very sharp- just ask anyone who has been as unfortunate to have been sliced in the hand.

Probably the two of them got into a fight. Usually when they are in the same tank for a while they get used to each other and don't bother each other anymore, but I know that some fish do weird behavioural things when the reach sexual maturity.

He may well recover, as long as he is not bothered anymore and no infection sets in. You might want to put him in quarantine if you have one.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

50seven said:


> Hey Jacob, sorry to hear...
> 
> All tangs can seriously inflict damage with their tail spines. And yes they are very sharp- just ask anyone who has been as unfortunate to have been sliced in the hand.
> 
> ...


Hey Kevin thanks for your quick response! I am in shock. I have had him almost 6 years now!  I guess you are right about the spines of the tang and it could very well have been an accident...If I QT him, is there any recommended procedure, medication etc to help ward of infection?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Never had to deal with an injury like this, but I'd say that good, clean water and low stress are 90% of what he'll need to get better. 

As for cause, you can only hope it was an accident or maybe one was a Broncos fan and the other a Hawks fan...


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

50seven said:


> Never had to deal with an injury like this, but I'd say that good, clean water and low stress are 90% of what he'll need to get better.
> 
> As for cause, you can only hope it was an accident or maybe one was a Broncos fan and the other a Hawks fan...


LOL

Thanks for the advice! I will do a water change ASAP but drip the new SW in slowly, less stress.

:/


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

50seven said:


> As for cause, you can only hope it was an accident or maybe one was a Broncos fan and the other a Hawks fan...


lol
I am guessing your yellow tang was a Broncos fan and got beat up. As much as I like the Hawks n pete carroll n their QB, it was such a brutal beating, I still feel sorry for the Broncos. ooopps.. sorry I feel sorry for your yellow tang I mean. I hope he recovers soon and be healthy enough to compete in the fall.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

To prevent bacteria infection, I've always had good results with API Melafix. However, my experience has been with fresh water. The label states "For use in fresh or salt water aquariums." I would only medicate in a quarantine/treatment tank, remove any carbon and lights out.

http://www.apifishcare.com/product.php?id=629#.UvU2aWJdV8E

I hope your fish recovers and it was only a freak accident. Good luck.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

I would advice to put antibiotic in the quarantine tank for fast healing of the wound.

Ed


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

*thanks all*

It's too late... he's gone.

I know I wasn't quick enough to react plus he never would have made it. Quarter sized open wound.

Thanks everyone for the advice/help
Bless!

Jacob


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey*

that sucks man ...


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Jmbret said:


> It's too late... he's gone.
> 
> I know I wasn't quick enough to react plus he never would have made it. Quarter sized open wound.
> 
> ...


Geez, im so sorry!!!!


----------

